# Shara vs Rubicon



## tjmahl

saw some older post on sahara vs. rubicon. i believe i understand that the rubicon has a heavey rear and the locking diff.

just curious for opinon as i am looking to upgrade my YJ '88 to a 2003-2005 found a nice 2004 Shara very low mles 24K for like 15K and a 2003 Rubicon with 70K for like 11K. both have accidents on the carfax, which bothers me a little.

I will probaly wind up putting a fisher on it.

thanks


----------



## theplowmeister

The Rubicon has a lower geared transfer case which will make backing up in low range so sloooooooooooooooooooooow that it is easier to shift into high range to backup.

If you dont drive like an animal the D35 will work just fine. if you want to drive like an animal you can brake the D44 in the Rubicon too


----------



## KEC Maintaince

if you are looking in that yr range look for a unlimited.
like this one http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...pe=b&num_records=25&cardist=34&standard=false


----------



## gunsworth

id go with the low mile sahara if you dont have a need for the low range tcase (offroading or whatever) not sure on that specific year, but most TJs with the 30in tire and wheel package (almost always comes on saharas unless they opted for the 16in wheels) comes with a 44 rear. the 30 in the front will hold up just fine. Also the tires that come on the rubi would suck for plowing


----------



## tjmahl

The other thing that worries me is the accident on the carfax


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ

It has been awhile since i have been on carfax, but i believe it uses the term "severe" something similar for hard hit cars. Minor hit are not that big of a deal. if it took a heavy hit with frame damage, a hit to the back is nowhere near th
e concern as to a front hit.


----------



## ken643

I have the 2004 Rubicon and it kicks ass with Fisher 6-9. I installed the kit to I can lock axles without low range if needed. I have never used low range. and I only used the lockers for the first time last season. as said about it was an ANIMAL in the snow, Again Tires are key!! (Blizzacks)


----------



## 32vld

theplowmeister;1440000 said:


> The Rubicon has a lower geared transfer case which will make backing up in low range so sloooooooooooooooooooooow that it is easier to shift into high range to backup.
> 
> If you dont drive like an animal the D35 will work just fine. if you want to drive like an animal you can brake the D44 in the Rubicon too


All wranglers have two range transfer cases.
Hi and Lo.
High range is the same for all. High range is where 99% of the time unless your rock crawling, drive difficult trails, then the extra lower Lo range in the Rubicon helps to get you unstock and provide extra engine breaking going down extremely steep grades.

Who crawls through a parking lot when plowing or needs extra engine breaking?

When I bought my 2005 unlimited I think regular jeeps had a 30 in the front and 44 in the rear. Those are good solid differentials.

Not anti Rubicon but think the way it is equipped will not make it better for plowing. Same engine, transmission. Unless you have an older 4 cylinder model. Rock crawling then advantage Rubicon.

Not too many customers looking to have rocks piles and boulders plowed.


----------



## tjmahl

how do you lke the unlimited? Is the extra length a issue when turning and manuvering over the regular wrangler length?


----------



## 32vld

I have a TJ unlimited which is still a 2dr even though it is longer then a regular TJ it still has a tight turning radius and being narrow helps fit through tight trails.And I don't plow with it. Though I do use it to pull my landscape trailer.


----------



## ordually

32vld;1446668 said:


> When I bought my 2005 unlimited I think regular jeeps had a 30 in the front and 44 in the rear. Those are good solid differentials.


For sure. A little more info: the TJ was available with D44 option in all years of production, and all TJ Unlimiteds got D44 rear standard. (TJ Rubis have D44 fronts as well, but it's not a "real" 44, but that's a different discussion). If you're buying a used TJ it's worth checking if the rear is a D44...just have a look at the pumpkin and if it's apple-shaped instead of oval it's a D44.

I plow with my XJ with D30/D35 front/rear and have no issues. But I'd go for a D44 if buying a used TJ.


----------



## tjmahl

So i finally ended up with a 2008 X model Jeep. in my area the 2004-2006 low millage seem priced kinda for year vehicel, i guess because the last years of that style.

I found, what i thnk, is a good deal on the 2008 low miles and plow already on it. i would not have bought with the plow already on it, but it was brand new. the dealer bought to do his lot and with the lack of snow this year just decided to sell it.

we will see how it works out.

appreciate all the feed back.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

the rubicon is an over-inflated pointless pile of "pretty" expensive junk.


buy a base model for a good price. then drop the difference in price (will be at minimum a difference of $7k if you're comparing "nice" jeeps) on a dana 44 rear and lockers and gears of your choice.

the electric disconnects and electric locker controls are a joke on the rubicons. you need two switches to control front and rear lockers...not a dual push setup that only allows you to lock in low range, rear first then front then off. 


bottom line...they're no more capable for the difference in money than any other jeep. matter of fact, you can build any new jeep to be more capable than a rubicon for less than half of the difference of price...and that includes labor.


----------



## basher

tjmahl;1462314 said:


> So i finally ended up with a 2008 X model Jeep. in my area the 2004-2006 low millage seem priced kinda for year vehicel, i guess because the last years of that style.


That's because the TJ has such a following with the off road guys it is holding it's value. There are a lot of Jeep guys who want the older smaller stance jeep for off road. I have heard more than one jeep enthusiast comment The TJ is a better off road platform while the newer JK is the better road vehicle.


----------



## gunsworth

JeepCoMJ;1463246 said:


> bottom line...they're no more capable for the difference in money than any other jeep. matter of fact, you can build any new jeep to be more capable than a rubicon for less than half of the difference of price...and that includes labor.


No, you cant. the price difference on the tj models was anly a few grand, a few grand wont get you a regear (4.10s would be around 1k installed), 4:1 low range tcase (kits are around 1k) selectable lockers (stock they are silly only for 4lo, but a simple splice can fix that, I would also like to be able to lock front or rear independantly, also looking at a good 2k for a pair of selectable lockers) and the beefed up 30/44 front. along with that the tires are significantly more expensive than the stock crap.

For an out of the box wheeler it cant be beat, even guys that buy TJs to build them up go with the rubicon because just the axles can get you $3-4K resale thrown in 1k for the tcase and your money is more than recouped

for plowing, the price is not justified


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I disagree on all points. I can accomplish more on a stock xj with a sawzall and some ******* tires, and torch the sway bar links, than 90% of the people I've seen with rubicons.


and around here, a used TJ is 5500-14k depending on year and condition. you can't touch a rubicon for under 9k unless it's wrecked. $4k will buy you better axles already set up off someone's project part out, the lift, tires, disconnect, belly-up kit, and even a dana 300 with twin stick...which beats a 4:1 low case all hollow.


----------



## theplowmeister

JeepCoMJ;1464212 said:


> I disagree on all points. I can accomplish more on a stock xj with a sawzall and some ******* tires, and torch the sway bar links,


Thats what I want to drive up to a potential customers house in, so he can judge what kind of job I will do on the drive for his $500,000 house (Boston Metro West):laughing:


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I was making the point that they're not capable compared to other jeeps, and other jeeps are alot cheaper, and just as nice.

buy a regular TJ or JK, do the upgrades you want.


----------



## theplowmeister

I did 

453 gears 
air lockers
D60 reverse cut rear end
4 1/2 lift
real skid pans
rims with 1 1/2 more offset
33X12 tires 
wider fender flares
slip yoke eliminator kit 
adj upper and lower control arms
rear disk brakes

Mods cost ~16K

Il take the rubi next time

~


----------



## gunsworth

JeepCoMJ;1464814 said:


> I was making the point that they're not capable compared to other jeeps, and other jeeps are alot cheaper, and just as nice.
> 
> buy a regular TJ or JK, do the upgrades you want.


and my point previously still stands. front and rear lockers, 4.10 gears, 4:1 tcase, offroad tires cost more than the price difference.

go ahead and cut up and xj to fit bigger tires, you wont have the proper gearing, wont be locked and only have a 2.72:1 tcase so you wont walk over a stock rubicon, you will be undergeared and onewheel peeling in any offcamber/slick areas. does everyone need all that, no, but it sure as hell is nice if you go offroad


----------



## gunsworth

JeepCoMJ;1464814 said:


> I was making the point that they're not capable compared to other jeeps, and other jeeps are alot cheaper, and just as nice.
> 
> buy a regular TJ or JK, do the upgrades you want.


ok I am bored and its not snowing so I did some research

Base model wrangler X 2004, 75k retail is $13,150
http://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2004...5-Spd-4WD/Utility-2D-X-4WD/Standard-Equipment

Base Model wrangler Rubicon 2004 75k retail is $14,900
http://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2004...4WD/Utility-2D-Rubicon-4WD/Standard-Equipment

$1700 is well worth those upgrades, that wont even get you selectable lockers.... or dana44s (x model has 35/30) or the tcase, it will get you the tires but the gearing will suck. so what was your point again?


----------



## JeepCoMJ

An 04 wrangler stock no upgrades base model, would be under 10k here.


----------



## gunsworth

JeepCoMJ;1466477 said:


> An 04 wrangler stock no upgrades base model, would be under 10k here.


Jesus christ you are stubborn, and full of ****, just check your area, maybe a couple high mileage 4 bangers...

you make comments that dont even relate to the argument at hand, is your sister also your mom?


----------

